# Snuggle in her new bed.



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad someone likes her new bed! But still prefers snuggle with daddy when he's using the blanket.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Is that from Petsmart?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Missygal said:


> Is that from Petsmart?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Petco. Exact fabric that Star likes too not too fuzzy or thick.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so not moving. Sissy gave me her blanket too (which is my favorite)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chi cave!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Simply precious! She's just so pretty, awww!
I love that bed too, very nice.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, comfy cute girl! So sweet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sweet, snuggly baby.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Oh thats so precious!!!


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

LOVE IT!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the bed! She looks snug as a bug in the bed and blanket. We say our sherpa blankets have narcotic qualities. Hehe!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. that second pic with the blankie is just too cute for words!!!


----------

